
People really, really suck at using computers - gasull
https://boingboing.net/2016/11/28/people-really-really-suck-at.html
======
flukus
> can't do "level three" tasks like "You want to know what percentage of the
> emails sent by John Smith last month were about sustainability"

10 years of professional programming and I'd have no idea how to do that off
the top of my head, I'm guessing the answer would depend more on the email
program you're using to see if it's even possible.

~~~
dashingdolphin
1\. Search "from:John Smith newer_than:30d", note the number of emails as x
2\. Search "from:John Smith newer_than:30d sustainability", note the number of
emails as y 3\. pctg = (y / x) * 100

Guess my career as a product manager is secure.

~~~
flukus
In what client? Doesn't work in outlook.

